# For Sale: Fisher #7180 plow mount..



## tmw (Oct 14, 2010)

used one season. came off a 2006 Ram 1500.

Will accept a #7157 mount in trade. Must be in good shape and fit my 1997 Ram 1500 .


----------



## WatersJ13 (Dec 2, 2018)

I'll buy that 7180 of you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

WatersJ13 said:


> I'll buy that 7180 of you.


Ya.....he ain't been back in 7 years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

See? If we had the necro-thingy add-on...


----------

